# Beak Cleaning?



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Recently I have been trying more veggies and fruits. I have celery leaves, spinach, romaine lettuce, bananas, and apples down. I realized how to get him to eat it without a problem. He prefers thin like THIN sliced things maybe a little thicker than a leaf ; otherwise, he refuses and will just run away. 

What's really bothering me is the factor of foods like bananas being sticky and sticking all in his beak to where he runs around trying to shake it out. Sometimes he doesn't know and just leaves it falling out of his beak so I have to pull it out. I was wondering if I should be cleaning his beak regularly or if he does it himself and I don't have to worry. I just don't like the idea of those foods sticking inside of his beak like when you get something stuck in your teeth. inch:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I doubt that bananas grow in the natural budgie habitat of Australia but personally i'd just eliminate it from his fruit/veggie list. Bananas are high in sugars anyway. Offer fruits and vegs that result in good oral "hygene".


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great job on getting Trickee to eat a variety of foods! :thumbsup: Glad you figured out how he prefers that his servant slices them . I agree with Phil above. If anything about feeding him banana bothers you, then simply don’t do it. Bananas aren’t a necessary part of a budgie diet .


----------

